# Career advice



## Biggusstickus (May 15, 2022)

If you were to give career advices to your  younger selves, your kids, or to kids that are graduating from high school, what would you tell them?

Especially advice in how they should choose a career path that best fit their character, how to tell if a job post is worth applying to, signs a company show that screams you should avoid them, pitfalls you learned to avoid who you can teach to your next generation, etc...


----------



## Just A Butt (May 15, 2022)

my best advices to little you that i would we're to give wood be 2 leearn onglish better.


----------



## Idiotron (May 15, 2022)

Don't go to uni, it's a waste of time.
Stop listening to your family members and friends.
Follow the things you're already good at and passionate about, you will end up doing it anyway so don't waste time on doing jobs you hate surrounded by people you hate.


----------



## Free the Pedos (May 15, 2022)

Look at the employment rates for whatever field you're training for, then train for a field that has the highest combined score of employment + enjoyment for you + suitable to your abilities.  Don't go to uni and then pick a major and think about what you'll do with it later, ever.


----------



## Dancing Israeli (May 15, 2022)

1. Whatever these blogs would say about the fastest growing jobs, they are very competitive fields and harder to get into. More often than not your job application will be rejected. Try getting into a lower position, and if accepted, work your way up the ranks by showing exceptional work and ethic. Once your boss notices this, he may give you a raise or even promote you. (This is common in construction or manufacturing vacanies.)

2. When looking for a position, DO NOT APPLY ON A THIRD PARTY, such as Indeed or tarta.ai. Apply directly on the company's website or in person if you can. Then ask for a follow up within a week. If the position has been filled, politely ask if there are other vacanies open. 

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 15, 2022)

Become doctor.


----------



## I Love Beef (May 15, 2022)

1. If you have good business sense, go and start up something. It doesn't have to be a super corporation or whatever.

2. If you don't, keep searching for opportunities and sell/show your skills, and if you land something, keep it as long as you can.

3. There is no such thing as infinite growth. Money is but a tool and although we all want to get rich, you do lose yourself if you decide to try to keep your place up in the upper crust. Unless you actually give a shit about keeping the status quo or starting legitimately something that changes the world, your greed will become your undoing.

4. Life is too short to do stuff you have no obligation to do.


----------



## PaleTay (May 15, 2022)

Don't do AP classes for your planned major. I guess AP English and other generalities are fine but you really don't have that much time to network or socialize, and there's the chance you'll hate your major at the school and be behind.


----------



## Colloid (May 15, 2022)

Think about what you really want to do for a living, then actually look up how many positions there are and how well those positions are paying right now to get an idea of how realistic getting that job would be. See something you like? Try to shadow that position for a day or read documentaries highlighting the day-to-day living of those jobs if you can. Don't just go to college because people want you to; do it because the position you want actually requires a Bachelors+0-2yrs of experience, and features enough upward mobility for you to pay off that degree in the next 1-10yrs. Federal loans are gorilla-glued to you for life thanks to that faggot Biden so make it count.


----------



## Biggusstickus (May 15, 2022)

Colloid said:


> Think about what you really want to do for a living, then actually look up how many positions there are and how well those positions are paying right now to get an idea of how realistic getting that job would be. See something you like? Try to shadow that position for a day or read documentaries highlighting the day-to-day living of those jobs if you can. Don't just go to college because people want you to; do it because the position you want actually requires a Bachelors+0-2yrs of experience, and features enough upward mobility for you to pay off that degree in the next 1-10yrs. Federal loans are gorilla-glued to you for life thanks to that faggot Biden so make it count.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 17, 2022)

KojimaBinLaden said:


> 2. When looking for a position, DO NOT APPLY ON A THIRD PARTY, such as Indeed or tarta.ai. Apply directly on the company's website or in person if you can. Then ask for a follow up within a week. If the position has been filled, politely ask if there are other vacanies open.


A lot of companies just take you to Indeed now. For smaller businesses at least. We're still using our candidate management software that barely works.

If this is a possibility though I'd definitely do it. Anything we open up to Indeed gets a lot of very very weird applicants that looks like someone made their resume with a Markov chain generator.


----------

